# New to this board



## SC2079BS (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wanted to be legitimate and not just a lurker. Heading down mid May for some family time but towing my 17' flats boat for some me time. Love throwing a fly and hope the fishing is as good there as it has been for me around Destin and Panama City. If not, then it's still new water to explore. I'm on a board like this one here in SC and another one in AK, which I hope has taught me not to make a fool out of myself by asking "where are the fish" because the obvious answer is "in the water". Got that once and learned my lesson. Hope to contribute at least some pictures...


----------

